# Bacteria overgrowth diet



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

I haven't been diagnosed with candida but my doctor said that tests are never completely reliable. Hence, I'm trying this diet to see if it helps.


----------



## CarolynC (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Zara!This is great! Thanks for setting that up for us! Carolyn


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Carolyn! How are you doing? I have to say that shortly after taking the caprylic acid today (about 2 hours later) I got so bloated and had pains that I haven't had in a long time! I don't know if I was reacting to the lack of SF and carbs, or if it was the Herxmeier reaction. Last time when I did the SCD I felt like this for fibe days straight, and then I quit. I hope I'll last longer this time


----------



## CarolynC (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Zara, It's so nice to talk with you. I can't belive how tired and achy I am. I took my first Diflucan yesterday. Today I took #2. I am nervous about it though.Although, interestingly, I DID notice soemthing positive this morning. I have had this weird red patch on my big toe since I noticed it last summer. It only shows up after I take a shower (the heat maybe?). It has not changed since I saw it last summer until this morning! It is less that half the size from yesterday. Interesting, huh? Maybe this is a sign for me, that I am doing the right thing.I was going to go out today and see if my natural food store has the caprylic acid and olive leaf extract. But gee, I'm sorry to hear it bothers your stomach! Someting we don't really need. Let's hope it is temporary for you.So are you following the Doug Kaufmann diet? I am followng a combination of his diet, but also taking some advice from a book I purchased called "Complete Candida Yeast Guidebook" by Jeanne Martin. the diet she suggests is VERY restrictive, but the advice and knowledge she has about the subject is helpful. I ordered Doug Kaufmann's The Fungus Link and his recipe book. I figure, all of this info is agood place to start. Quite honestly, I think it is going to take me a very long time to get this under control as I have suffered for years of misdiagnisos. At least 10 years, perhaps longer. So tell me about your history. What syptoms you have and for how long. What made you suspect fungus? I hope a few others join us in conversation as wisodom (and support) is badly needed through this difficult life style change in eating.By the way, if you watch Doug's TV episde for today (it's on the website) they make a delicious looking stuffed turkey breast. I thought I'd try that for dinner!Be well dear friend,Carolyn


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Carolyn, I'm glad we have this opportunity to share our experience! I can't imagine what people did before the internet. It's nice to know we're not alone .That's interesting about the patch on your toe. I wonder if it was caused by yeast and this is how the diet kicks in! It could be, yeast overgrowth can cause problems with nails, so the area is close enough! I would definitely stick to the Diflucan - for how long do you have to take it?I actually have not been diagnosed with yeast overgrowth "the proper way" (my blood test was negative), but a few doctors mentioned this to me as a possible reason for my problems. So I decided to give it a shot anyway. I've always had some kind of constipation, even as a child, but never bloating and pain. Bloating and pain came when I was in my late teenage. Now that I'm looking back I can see how I could have "gotten" this yeast overgrowth. I was a sickly child and was on several courses of antibiotics every year until the age of about 15 (ever since then I've only been "normal" sick, like the average person). I also got my first period a bit late (was almost 15, although I was pretty skinny and not "developed"). My periods were very irregular so my gynecologist had this "great" idea of a hormone treatment. My appetite skyrocketed and I started eating tons of junk food (mostly sweets such as cookies). About two years after I started to realize my bloating problem. The pain came later, when I was in my early twenties (I'm 29 now), and it's been getting worse progressively. At this point I was eating healthy again, or what's considered healthy anyway (ww grains, tons of raw fruits and veggies, lean meats, etc.) That's also what makes me think that yeast could be the problem, that I'm gradually worse. I'm a sugar addict, I've been knows to have candy bars for meals (especially throughout school). So, that's my story. As I mentioned before, I tried the South Beach Diet before and my stomach was really flat, although that was 4 years ago and my bloating has been worse in general since then. Today I've been a bit dizzy, very gassy and bloated, and in pain. It makes me wonder if that's because of the die-off, or because of the fact that I'm eating mainly meat with veggies. I also bought some apple cider vinegar last night and had 2T this morning (in a glass of water). I follow Doug Kaufmann's approach, and I'm determined to stick to the first phase for the recommended two weeks. Although I do hope that I feel better in the next few days, otherwise it'd be very hard to do. I'm actually thinking about using an enema bag tonight, to get rid of the accumulated toxins. My gastroenterologist advised me to do this once, she said that if you're C for more than 3 days you need to get it out because of the toxins and other potential problems.Thanks for the video reference, I'll watch it tonight. I like to cook but haven't had much time to do that lately. I leave for work after seven a.m. and don't come back home until seven p.m. at the earliest, even later if I go to the gym. At that point I don't feel like cooking at all, plus I don't want to eat heavy before bed. So I usually make something quick, and grab something that doesn't require cooking (I used to live on rice cakes with stuff on them).I also hope others will join in. Please, if anyone has any input, feel free to share .


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

I also thought we could share some meal ideas. As I implied yesterday, I need things that can be put together easily, and brought to work.These are some I’ve come up with so far:Egg “bread” – eggs mixed together with a little bit of pureed cottage cheese, then fried like small pancakes. I can put tuna salad on it, it sort of acts like bread. Great to snack on, too. You can add Stevia and cinnamon to make them sweet, although I haven’t tried it yet.Tuna salad – tuna, salt, pepper, lemon juice, mustard, and a bit of plain yogurt. I put this either on the above mentioned pancakes, or on a mixed salad.Salads – chopped up vegetables with tuna or chicken addedCoconut yogurt – plain yogurt with plain shredded unsweetened coconut added (I thought of this when I was looking for something to have for breakfast this morning). I have to say, so many kinds of plain yogurt have starch added! Had to read like 10 labels before I found a “real” one . Yogurt is also good with berries, and I guess Stevia’d be good, too.Tomato juice - it's also great for a snackI tend to go easy on nuts, I've noticed before that they don't sit well with me, especially if I ate a bunch (which I often do as they're so tempting). Maybe I'll be able to handle them better in the future. That’s what I can think of right now. At home I make stir-fries, roasted meats with veggies on the side. Yesterday I bought a rotisserie chicken for dinner (took the skin off just in case it had something "illegal" on it, although this brand tends not to put that much on anyway), and I'm having leftovers with veggies for lunch today.I ordered some Stevia powder last night, hopefully it will get here soon so I could make that cheesecake recipe for Valentine’s day . I miss my grains and carbs.I ended up using the enema bag last night and I feel physically better this morning. Less tired and less grumpy. I could really feel the toxins in my body, if that makes sense. Hope you’re doing well! How are you feeling tummy-wise?


----------



## CarolynC (Feb 9, 2009)

It absolutely makes sense about the toxins! I have been having the same problem being C for almost week straight....it was killer, and I could feel the toxins building every day. Thank goodness I finally got my system moving again. I'm feeling better too Less grumpy







Plus my stomach is starting to deflate, and I feel more like myself. It's almost flat now (compared to looking 5 months pregnant!). Anothr week and I bet it will be all better. I ended up fasting for half the day yesterday, and that helped a lot. I ate a cup of chicken soup and a normal dinner. The die off affect is still strong, but at the moment, much better than yesterday. It's like EVERY symptom I have gets magnified! It's almost frightening. I think maybe I'm killing too much all at once, so I'm not going to take the Diflucan today, and just stick to some natural antifungals. By the way, have you read that it is a good idea to "rotate" your meds? I have a really good plan laid out in a book I bought called "Complete Candida Yeast Guidebook". `She says to use a combination of 4 natural antifungals, along with any prescription drugs, on a rotated schedule. The reason being is that fungus easily adapts itself to your "weapon", and it becomes inaffective. But if you keep coming at it from different directions it can't adapt.I can give you the list if you would like!As for fast, easy foods............I don't really have any yet. But I'm sure I will as times goes by! I really need some too, because I don't have time to prepare a ton of stuff. Not every day, anyway. I've been eating simple things like homemade chicken soup. And then just salad or vegetables and a meat for dinner. I miss carbs too........but we HAVE to hang in there!!Don't give in.The egg bread sounds really good! Thank for sharing it! I'm going to try and make that today. My only reserve is that I don't do well with anything dairy. Same goes for yogurt. But maybe since I am fighting the cause, these foods won't bother me as much later on.I ordered the Doug Kaufmann cookbook, and will surely pass along any recipes/ides for you and quick things to make and brown bag.There is a natural food store not too far away. I'm going to swing by there this morning to find Steveia and see what else they might carry that will work for this diet and healing plan.By the way, I took an epsom salt bath last night and it felt wonderful! DETOX! I also put some detox foot pads on my feet while I slept. I figure, anything we do to get that stuff out, right? Will you be doing a colon cleanse? I think most recommend one during treatment. But I'm a little scared to try it. Hope you are feeling even better!! Carolyn


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm glad you're feeling better ! When exaclty did you start the diet? I started last Friday but cheated a little every day over the weekend, so my first proper day was Monday. Also, what did you do to get things moving? Just sticking to the diet, I suppose? I'm still being C, I think I'll do another enema to get the toxins out. I've been wondering about psyllim husks, even Doug recommended it on the website. In the past I haven't done well with Metamucil, but I wonder if now it'd be different because of the bacteria being gone. I'll give it a few days before I try, though, because now I wouldn't be able to tell if the bloating is from the psyllim or the die-off reaction.I've also been feeling gradually better since Tuesday so I hope the worst is over







. I'm still bloated but not AS bloated as I was on Tuesday. I think I could see results after one week on the diet.Did you get the Stevia? I'm expecting mine in the mail any day now.I don't know about the colon-cleanse, I think I'll stick to the enemas for now. To be honest I have a hard time believing that my intestines have any build-up. I saw pictures from the colonoscopy, and they were nice and clean. I think a proper diet should get rid of everything bad. But, I'm not completely against the idea, there are people who swear by it so who knows .Yes, I've also heard that it's good to rotate the antifungals. For now I'm doing the caprylic acid along with the apple cided vinegar. Later on I'll try the grape seed extract and the olive leaf extract. I also got some coconut oil at the HFS that I'll use for cooking. I've head it before, it tastes pretty good and doesn't really change the taste of the meal. Coconut oil naturally contains caprylic acid, so I think it might help a bit, too. Plus, I love the smell .When you get the books and have the time, I'd be happy if you'd share some of the brown-bag recipes. Today I've gotta stop at the store and buy some more chicken and veggies, I've been going through those like crazy. I also like the soup idea, I'm going to make one or two kinds this weekend to have for week nights . I can't remember now, did your doctor tell you to stay on the restrictive phase for more than two weeks? I think that's what I'll do, unless I feel like I need to stay on it longer. I can't wait to have some brown rice, though . My sister-in-law-to-be was a textbook case with Candida overgrowth. Her naturopath treated her with antibiotics, probiotics (it was important for her to rotate them) and diet and natural antifungals. I remember she could eat grains like wild rice or quinoa, although I'm not sure if she wasn't allowed to eat them at the beginning. The diet helped her tremendously, she used to suffer from bad sinus infections, but not anymore! But I hope I'll be able to do two weeks and then add some grains back, like kim123 did.Hope you're feeling great!Zara


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Yesterday I was so sick, I really felt like throwing in the towel. I didn't and I won't, I might as well stick to the diet now but I'm not feeling better yet. I was very bloated, C, pain...I still wonder if it's the die-off reaction, or if the diet irritates me this much. Oh well. I did get some psyllium this morning had will take it tonight, to see if it helps with the C. I really need to get things moving!I read that often the reaction is the strongest during days 2-5, which would make sense as today's my proper day 5 (and 8 with cheating). I was very upset last night, I cried to my husband over having this IBS. I really hope this approach helps, otherwise I'm really at my wit's end.Sorry for a pesimistic post, I just needed to vent a little.


----------



## CarolynC (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Zara!!I'm so sorry I have been away. So much going on here. Oh dear, hang in there!! I KNOW how you feel and as I have been where you are so many times. It has to be one of the most uncomfortable things to be C all the time. Frustrating.But here is some GOOD news for you. Although I am STILL strggling with C too, I am starting to feel so GOOD! My energy is coming back, and my stomach (even though still C) is not nearly as bloted as it was. I can't explain it, but I am surely feeling better. I am on day 13 of following the Candida diet, so just a little bit ahead of you. Don't give up...maybe you will start to feel better in just a few more days.I think just getting C under control will help a whole lot because all of those toxins are literally trapped in your body! Have you tried cutting out dairy completely? My problem with all the herbal supplements is that they disrupt my body and I become C. I am trying psyllium too.....so let's hope this helps us. I DO know that it can make you even more bloated at first, so be sure to ease into it.But really, for the past couple of days I have felt like a new woman....I hope you will too. (not cured...but better!)By the way, have you tried the "spit test" to see if you have Candida? I tried it recently and failed MISERABLY! It really does work becuse my husband tried it and his test was fine...... so interesting.All you do is, spit into a glass of water first thing in the morning (before you get up). Then watch to see if it floats on top or starts to form legs towards the bottom. If you see that it does strat to have spider legs towards the bottom, the test says you are very likely to have have Candida overgrowth.I have been cooking new things like crazy and I have to say we've been eating very well! I don't really feel deprived at all.I DO plan on staying on this phase for a quite a while.I'll write again soon..... try not to feel so down.Carolyn


----------



## CarolynC (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Zara,I'm just checking in to see how you are doing. Any better?I have started a colon cleanse and so far it is great! (only day #2). Getting those toxins out is my goal right now.The brand I am using is called "Ultimate colon cleanse". A natural version which is also a type of body detox. It was a free trial from on-line, so I figured...why not.I'm getting a little bored with the diet, and have been seraching for ideas. I had a green apple yesterday (granny smith) and I can't tell you how wonderful it tasted! I have been eating very little fruit, so when I DO indulge, it is like a dessert. Maybe I'll try a baked apple with cinnamon as a REAL treat later this week. I DO incorporate a little bit of beans into the diet. (I'm not sure why Doug does not have them on his list, but I'll be reading his book soon as it should be coming in my mail.)I made chick-pea chipatas the other day and they were great! They are made from chick pea flour. Perfect for any topping you desire. I also made a carrot and chick pea casserole. It was actually very good! Something like this could be made ahead and then cut into squares so you culd take them along to work. I topped mine with a homemade tomato, red pepper sauce, but you could do whatever you like. Or just eat them plain.Or course, these BOTH are made with beans and may not be on your diet plan. I got the recipes from another book called "Complete Candida Yeast Guidebook". It's hard to know WHAT to eat exactly because there is a difference of opinion everywhere, but I figure a litttle bean should be ok. And I MUST be doing something right cause I AM feeling better.So anyway, I DO hope you are feeling ok!! Write and let me know how things are.Carolyn


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Carolyn,I'm so glad to hear about your progress! It must feel great, not being bloated all the time!dairy - I've tried cutting it out completely when I was on Heather's diet. The I incorporated it back but didn't see any change in my symptoms. I didn't feel like I got better not eating it, so I actually eat some pretty often. Not like huge amounts of ice cream, etc., but I don't mind yogurt, etc.To be honest, I've been feeling worse and worse with the diet. The first couple of days on it I did eat a bunch of raw veggies, thinking it'd be ok since we're focusing on carbs. But I felt terrible. So then I started cooking my veggies, pretty much according to the EFI diet. Nothing. I still feel really bad, and I don't think it is the die-off anymore. It just feels like my plain old IBS.I've been on the diet properly for a week and a half, and I have yet to see improvement in my symptoms. My stomach still hurts and is really bloated, I'm like a baloon. I'm only eating "safe" things (for both the candida and EFI diets) but it doesn't seem to help. I'm starting to think, "what if I don't have yeast overgrowth?" Maybe I've got to accept that it's just IBS. I did try the candida spit test (prior to going on the diet), twice actually. You know what? I aced them both times! Not a single "leg", even after an hour (or a couple, actually). So this may also be my proof. The apple idea sounds yummy! I've made myself stewed apples (with cinnamon and water) this weekend, and it was so good! I still have some left, I think it will be my treat for tonight. I'm not doing the colon cleanse but I ended up drinking detox tea twice a day. It's herb-based and doesn't have senna in it, which I like. Senna gives me huge cramps. Thanks for the chickpea casserole idea! I also don't understand why Doug doesn't include legumes (at least some) in his plan. I actually did have some chickpeas with my cooked vegetables and chicken the other night. I think the key is not to overdo it, but I also think that any IBSer would know not to overdo beans .So anyway, my plan is to slowly incorporate some grains back - oatmeal, brown rice, and I bought a package of sprouted wheat bread. Sprouted wheat is supposed to be easily digested. The package looks like a brick - hopefully it tastes better . I just think I need grains to "buffer" my GI tract a bit. I'll keep taking the caprylic acid and apple cider vinegar - can't hurt! I'm sure I will find the right approach for me, it just may take me some time.Hope you keep doing better and better! I'm so glad the diet seems to work for you!


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Also, as you might see from my other post on this board, I ordered some generic Zelnorm. Zelnorm did help me for a while so I want to give it another shot. I'm not giving up that easily


----------



## CarolynC (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Zara!Hang in there. Even if you DO have a fungi problem, I don't think IBS symptoms go away immediately. Do you have any other symptoms of yeast overgrowth other than IBS?Well, the colon cleanse was too stong for my delicate system and it sent my insides haywire. My sotmach really hurt the other day. So now I know. (although it certainly DID start to clean things up!)I am still having problems with C, and am now trying some psyllium along with the Acacia powder. It's frustrating.Yesterday, I felt much better again after discontinuing with the colon cleanse.My husband thought perhaps I was trying to take too many things all at once, so I discontinued all meds for one day.Interestingly, I noticed that weird spot on my big toe was starting to re-appear!!! It was discouraging to see. So I took another difucan yesterday, with grape seed extract and some carrot juice. So far I have NOT noticed as much die off reactionas the last time I took a Diflucan, which seems nice. Finally got Doug's book and cookbook. I read most of the Fungas link book and am now even MORE convinced this is my problem. I have so many of the symptoms it makes me MAD that I was never pointed in the fungus direction. All these years!The lack of legumes in the phase 1 diet is due to the same as grain. He believes it can have funus in it. Now for normal people with good gut flora and immunity, legumes and grain are not so bad in small quatities. But for folks like myself, who are having problem with fungus, avoiding any fungus (eaten, inhaled, contact with skin) is crucial to recovery. And as much as I hate to do it, I am also going to limit fruits for a couple of weeks.







Have you ever taken a test to score your symptoms? Maybe that will help you to determine if yeast is actually the cause of your IBS.By the way, I am not familiar with Zelnorm. What is it? and what will it do for you?Also, which detox tea do you drink? Do you think your bloat etc.... could be caused by too much c? (and not fungus).Have you ever had a stool test done?So good news for you.... if your IBS is caused by yeast, and you have no other symptoms of a yeast overgrowth, chances are the problem remains exclusive to your intestines (the most common type of yeast problem). In my case, I have IBS, sinus problems, eczema, itching, tingling in my legs, mild rosacea in my eyes, anxiety problems, toenail fungus.....sadly my list is very long. But this probably means I have fungus everywhere in my body (due to lack of proper diagnosis). Because of something called "leaky gut". The GOOD news is, that I AM feeling better and the other symptoms a going away...little by little. This may take months or years for me to conquer, but I am determined. I DO feel that my life depends on getting this under control.I'm still looking for recipe ideas for you and will be in touch again soon.I hope you have good news for me in the next post. Be well,Carolyn


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck Zara on the diet, hang in there. Herx reactions are real. It hit me in week 2-5 when I did the Candida diet. My eczema got so bad. These websites helped me out the most during the diet.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/http://www.wholeapproach.com/














Pat


----------



## CarolynC (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Pat!It's nice to meet you. Thanks for the website suggestions, they are great!The Bee website has a very restrictive diet. More so than what I have been doing. Although I do admit it is frustrating to encounter different opinions on certain foods. Every book or website I've read has that, so it's hard to know what to eat. (for certain). I know what you mean about excema getting worse during treatment. I'm having patches show up in places I don't normally have excema. I'm hoping that it will start to go away soon.How long have you been on the diet? How are your symptoms?Keep in touch!!Carolyn


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Part of my story survived the server crash.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=94551I have ulcertative colitis. Loose urgent 3-6 BM every morning and random loose urgent BM during the per day, eczema, overwieght.I did the Candida diet for 3 months + anitfungal, probiotic, Omega 3 and digestive enzymes. No processed foods, diary, cafinee, grains or gluten.From months 3-6 I did the SCD diet (which allows fruit) + probiotic, Omega 3. . No processed foods, diary, cafinee, grains or glutenMonth 6-9ish things were going pretty good until I tried to add homemade yogurt and cheese. Big mistake. Had setback, stools started to loose, cramping started and eczema started to come back, eliminated diary and added antioxidant supplement. Issues going away.Now 1 year later I still eat no processed foods, no diary, no cafinee, no gluten. I have added a few grains like brown rice (no instant), buckwheat, gluten free rolled oats and quinoa. The supplemetns I take are probiotics, Omega 3, antioxidants and half of the meds that I used to be on. Excema is 90% gone, cramping gone, 1 or two BM in the morning mostly formed.When my eczema got really bad because of the herx reaction I took epsom salt baths and this really helped to take the edge off and draw out the toxins from my skin. The baths were a life saver. If your herx reaction is too much the handle you might want to slow down the use of antifungals. I think the bee site says first 2 months diet, 3rd month antifungals and 4th month probiotics.Good luck on the diet!


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Carolyn and Pat,Thanks a lot for your support and words of encouragement! Pat, are definitely strong-willed ! But I'm glad the diet worked for you!Carolyn, I actually have no symptoms of yeast overgrowth, other than gastro-intestinal (which could be due to yeast or IBS, I don't know). No migraines and headaches other than what's normal for a healthy person, eczema, skin problems, sinus problems, etc. Nope, none. I also had the parasite tests done, none of them showed anything. The only reason I thought this could be yeast was because once I felt good on a low-carb diet, and also because I do feel horrible when I eat lots of sugar. But, I found that lots of people do. I'm less and less convinced that yeast is my problem. I'm glad I tried it, though. I added some whole grains back (quinoa, brown rice, rice cakes) and have been feeling tons better. Like you suggest, it's occurred to me that my bloating could be due to C but I remain bloated even if I takes good measures to have a BM (either with magnesium or sometimes enemas). So while the C does contribute to it, it's not the sole reason.The tea I drink is a very mild detox tea - a mixture of different herbs but none of them has a laxative effect (no senna, etc.) so I don't think it hurts. I have not felt any different when I started drinking it.Zelnorm - it's a medicine that was very popular for women with ibs-c a couple years ago. For many, it was a life-savior. I got the prescription in 2004 and it made me so much better! The C improved a lot and so did the bloating. I was not 100% cured but much better overall. But then I didn't like that it wasn't an ultimate cure, and eventually went off the medicine. Then the FDA pulled it from the market because they found a link between Zelnorm and patients suffering heart attacks. The rate of heart attacks was about 0.11%, and the victims had pre-existing conditions such a coronary disease. Eventually the FDA allowed to bring Zelnorm back to certain patients; however, your doctor has to petition for it, and it takes tons of paperwork and many phone calls. Obviously, most doctors don't have the time to do this, and even if they do (mine did) the case usually gets turned down. So, many people order the medicine from foreign countries, where it's legal. Trust me, I would much rather get it the "proper" way, if I could. I'm expecting my shipment in about two weeks, and want to give it another try. I am young, healthy, active, and according to my doctor have a "textbook" EKG. I'm still going to stick to the diet but with some modifications - allow for whole grains, certain fruits, etc. My gut just feels so much better this way. Stay off sugar and processed grains. See what happens. I'm glad that this time you didn't have a bad reaction from the Diflucan. I would think this is a sign that you were able to kill lots of the yeast with the first batch. Hope you keep getting better and better!


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Zara said:


> I'm still going to stick to the diet but with some modifications - allow for whole grains, certain fruits, etc. My gut just feels so much better this way. Stay off sugar and processed grains. See what happens.


Every diet plan is just guidelines. You must do what feels best for you. Sticking to whole grains and staying away from the processed grains and sugar is always a great thing to do.Good luck and hope you keep feeling better.


----------



## CarolynC (Feb 9, 2009)

Zara, I don't know if you have tried viewing the website that Pat suggested: http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/But I recommend it highly as Bee has a whole lot of very useful information!!From all he stuff I've read (and it's been a lot, she seems to nail the whole candida healing the best).Lots of great information about supplements and amounts, and also diet recipes.She also says that jumoing into a candida diet, antifungals etc.... will cause your body to become C. So perhaps we are doing too much all at once?I hope you are doing well today!Carolynp.s. Thanks Pat for all of the wonderful information!


----------



## Zara (Jul 5, 2006)

Pat - thank you, that's how I look at different dietary approaches as well. They're guidelines and I know my body best (although with this IBS I often feel like I don't know it at all :winkCarolyn - I haven't had much chance to carefully read Bee's website, I just sort of skimmed through it. I hope to catch up this weekend .You make a good point about trying too many things at once. That's the way I always am - if I find a different approach, I'm all eager to try it immediately. Right now I'm waiting for my Zelnorm shipment .Have you continued to feel better? I've had good days and not-so-good ones. I haven't been able to link it to anything except for raw vegetables which I haven't had for about two weeks now. I'm continuing with the diet (modified - whole grains allowed, as I mentioned before) but I have to say that I definitely expected to feel a lot better right now. At this point I really doubt I had a bacteria problem, given the lack of yeast overgrowth symptoms (except for the ones that are shared with IBS). But I don't want this post to be negative, I'm definitely not giving up .Hope you guys have a nice weekend!


----------

